# swallows & nest



## african cake queen (Jun 9, 2011)

[/img]


----------



## ascott (Jun 9, 2011)

Momo....I dont see any pic nor link?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 16, 2011)

!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 16, 2011)

[/img]




[/img]



momo said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IT TOOK AWHILE, BUT I GOT THEM ON. HAVE GREAT PICS. OF BABY CATBIRD EGGS. THEY HATCHED THE NEXT DAY. LINDY


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow that is some nest they made..


----------



## Laura (Jun 16, 2011)

i have them too. Messy!! mudd dropped all over the cars.. they tried to build one right above the door.. i didnt allow that one.. but they have others under the eves. 
They used to nest in the front door entry way.. but I placed a tall cat post/house there and they no longer attempt that!
they do chase and harrass the poor cat tho..


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 16, 2011)

Laura said:


> i have them too. Messy!! mudd dropped all over the cars.. they tried to build one right above the door.. i didnt allow that one.. but they have others under the eves.
> They used to nest in the front door entry way.. but I placed a tall cat post/house there and they no longer attempt that!
> they do chase and harrass the poor cat tho..



YES, A PAIN IN THE BUTT BUT, THEY ARE ONE BRAVE LITTLE BIRD. THEY ARE ALSO CUTE. MESSY? yes. lindy


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 16, 2011)

As I am sure they are everywhere, they are protected here in Texas. I love them, but not when they build a nest too close to my front door. Once the nest is up, you cannot touch or destroy. They are messy and they are mean when those babies start to hatch.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought a Swallow nesting box. They use it and there is no mess...


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 16, 2011)

Did you make it or is it something that can be bought. I would put one up if it would keep them away from my door and porch. I don't want to do anything to attrack more, just take care of the ones that are already here.


----------



## harris (Jun 17, 2011)

Brave is right! Every year they fly into our fabrication plant and nest INSIDE the plant. It's very noisy with people everywhere and it doesn't phase them a bit.


----------

